# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  solution BPM plus rpondus

## rimenis

Bonsoir 
est ce que vous pouvez me dire quelles sont les logiciel de gestion de processus mtiers(BPM ) propritaires et  les plus rpondus sur le march
Merci

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Je pense que tu cherches plutot des solution BPM "commerciales" que "propritaire". En effet, il existe de l'Open-Source commercial qui fournit du soft et du service (support) de meme qualit que des solutions propritaires.

Bref, ceci tant dit, je te recommande Bonita Open Solution, qui est une solution de BPM complete (modeling, API d'excution, gnration d'appli BPM, console d'administration, simulation de processus, reporting...) qui tourne sous Java.

----------

